# FROG HUNTING!



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I went out on my property to walk around the pond.when I saw this big bull frog laying down on the side of the pond getting some texas sunshine.And I loaded a marble in the pouch and shoot him on his head (7 yard shot) and died instantly.
One shot one kill!!!

.Slingshot shooter.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Man that's one beautiful specimen , go ahead and get those legs off and into the grease .


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

They are in the fridge right now gonna be some good cooking for tommorow.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot !


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks treefork


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done ... should be tasty!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shot and big kill !! I hope that was bull frogs here in Portugal, here the biggers are not even of the size of one leg of a bull frog


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cracking shot what a beast


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I like how the stretched out bullfrog and the slingshot sorta look alike.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

yeah, unfortunately our frogs in Ecuador are edible and we do eat 'em,. Ranas se llama (they're called Ranas) but the frogs are 1/3 that size. Hubby Chuck says in southern Ohio they're french fried like KFC and HUGE, almost like a chicken drumstick. Sweet white meat. Anyway, NICE SHOT! Too bad there weren't more around.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot. Should be tasty. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Part two of the hunt,!!! got this bull frog today also got him at about 5 yards with a head shot with a marble. And the marble went into his head rite behind the eye and disappeared,talking about marbles just for target practice And no penetration.

Slingshot shooter!!


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Look at the penetration on hard rite eye!! And nice looking legs 
Good eating!!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

That frog make my mouth water!! Good shoot!!If the small frogs were tasty, I couldn`t imagine those bull !!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shot go back out at night with a light I bet there's a lot more.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

great shot !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I cant tell by the pics, what bands do you use on your naturals ?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

It looks to be theraband silver tubes.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

This post brings back memories.


----------

